# color RAAF pics in the Pacific



## lindsay (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone out there have any color RAAF pics in the pacific war? I know there are color pics of USAAF in the pacific, but i've only seen a few pics in the book RAAF Camouflage and markings! Cheers!
Lindsay


----------



## ozhawk40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Lindsay

You mean like this?

93 Squadron Beaufighter SK-A A8-164 Labuan Island 1945

more here

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album/g702-beaufighters-in-colour.html


----------



## parsifal (Aug 29, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I havent seen many colour shots of the RAAF either


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2011)

Quite rare indeed..


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2011)

one more


----------



## lindsay (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic pics guys. The Beaufighter pics were a suprise. Never knew they existed! Thankyou!! I dont think color film was as available in Australia as it was in the USA!


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Aug 29, 2011)

Love that Helldiver shot!!!


----------



## lindsay (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where the Spitfire pics were taken? P-40 color pics would be nice!!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2011)

Taken at Morotai Lindsay. Have a squizz at this youtube clip for some colour footage of RAAF aircraft at Milne Bay 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXmbhkcpfqA_


----------



## lindsay (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanx for that Wildcat. Seeing Kittyhawks and Beauforts in color is fantastic! I just wish there was more footage!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's a well-known pic of aircraft that were flown by Aussies:






Incidentally, where did you get the avatar?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 31, 2011)

poor Bufaloes.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2011)

And the Hurricane at the top right corner I think.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 31, 2011)

The only Hurri is top left, all the others are Buffalos.


----------



## lindsay (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanx Buffnut, i found the avatar pic off the net, but i forget the website! I hope its ok for me to use it! I think it depics Buffalo from 453 RAAF Squadron. Flown by Sergeant H.H.Griffiths. The Osprey Aces book for the Brewster Buffalo says that he was credited with two Ki-27s destroyed.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Lindsay,

I know the pic - the original is hanging on my wall! 

The website you found it on was www.warbirdforum.com. Given that I'm named as the owner and frequent the associated forum (the Warbird's Forum message board Forums), I suppose I could get all arsey and say "Well you should have asked me before you used it" but I guess that's what I get for posting the pic on the web.


----------



## Sydhuey (Sep 1, 2011)

Great shots have seen the Shrike(Helldiver) , Vengance and Tigermoth before but the Beaufighter shots I haven't seen before and one of them has a 13 Sqn Ventura in the background, now if someone just had some colour 22 Sqn Boston shots.........


----------



## lindsay (Sep 1, 2011)

Its a great pic Buffnut. I feel bad about using it as my avitar now. I'll delete it and change my avitar to another thats more relivent to who i am. Cheers mate!!


----------

